# difference between sig 2022, p228 and sp2009



## Colt45 (Feb 2, 2010)

i noticed the 2022 and p228 look extremely simular, but the 2022 retails about $250 less! what the difference? is the p228 or p229 really worth the extra $250?


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

They are 2 entirely different guns. The 2022 and the 2009 are polymer framed guns. the 228/229 is an aluminum frame of the conventional sig design.

Like any Sig, the 2022/2009 are great shooters, and in the field of polymer pistols (glock, XD, M&P), they are a great value at the $500 mark! The grip on these Sigs is, however, a little bulky when compared to the 228/229, but if it fits your hand... then pick one up!:smt023


----------



## Colt45 (Feb 2, 2010)

Ok i didnt know they were polymer. what about the p250? they seem to quite cheaper compared to the p229 as well. what the difference with that gun?


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

The p250 is a modular design that Sig developed. It uses a trigger assembly that is seperate from the rest of the gun. The serial number, I believe, is on this trigger module, as opposed to the frame, as on most firearms. This allows you to swap the trigger module between different frames, to switch between sizes and calibers.

Its a pretty cool idea, in theory, but the gun is fairly bulky in profile, and has a double action only trigger... its a very smooth DAO, but one of the best things about the traditional Sig design is its awesome DA/SA trigger! 

Personally, I would rather have a gun that has an intended purpose, in both size and caliber, and executes that function very well. The p250 concept is a little bit of a cheezy gimick, in my opinion. I would rather have 2 seperately functioning pistols, than one complete gun and a handful of parts to convert it into another... especially when considering that the cost of a seperate frame, slide and barrel is nearly what you would spend to purchase a seperate gun.

The p250 is quite inexpensive. Sig debuted the disign with alot of enthusiasm, but it now seems that the price on it has been driven down due to a poor public reception.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

The P250 is also a polymer framed handgun like the SiGPro series (SP2###).

Personally I have shot many poly frames in different calibers including the P250. The only poly frame I own an SP2022. YMMV.


----------



## kcdano (Dec 13, 2007)

I have both, and i will say are r as size and comfort goes the p250 wins all day.


----------

